# Just got a concussion...First time!



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum...I'm sure this question has been asked many times, as every time you get on a horse, you face the risk of falling off and getting a concussion...But because of the concussion I now have, searching through all the posts is literally too tiring on my brain, so I'm just going to ask!

Actually I guess it's a few questions...Yay concussion. Finding it hard to formulate thoughts into sentences...

So, I fell for the first time yesterday. I've been riding for almost a year (I used to ride when I was a kid, but I've been regularly riding again for almost a year). I don't know what happened because I only remember the moment right before and right after I fell...I may have even blacked out for even a split second, I don't know. But I was in a canter, and I was trying to sit back because I could feel that I was too far forward, and the horse wasn't following the circle the way I wanted, so I was using half halts and trying to get him to move out to make a better circle, and suddenly I was on the ground on my back. My instructor says he got upset by something and bucked, and because I was so far forward already, it was easy for me to just roll right off.

So apparently, I rolled off, landed on my right hip, then rolled onto my back. I must have hit my head somewhere in the process because I definitely have a concussion. I went to a walk in clinic (what we call urgent care up here in Canada), and they sent me to the ER, where they said I definitely had a concussion. They did a CT scan, but it was normal, thank goodness. It was kind of a crazy experience, and I've never had one before so it was new to me.

I'm now recovering...Just pretty much hanging out at home, trying not to do anything too strenuous. Tried watching a movie and actually was getting confused about the plot. My brain is broken!

So I'm wondering...

What has been the best thing for you guys to recover from a concussion? And how long did it take before you could get back on a horse?

And when you got back on, were you scared or nervous? I'm actually nervous that I will be nervous when I get back on. Right now I feel fine and feel like I could just get right back on when I'm recovered, but what if I get on and find I'm actually scared?

Also, I read somewhere that if you get a concussion while wearing a helmet, it's a good idea to get a new helmet because the impact could make it actually less effective in the future. My helmet looks fine, but what do you think?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and glad you are relatively okay! Your helmet definitely needs to be replaced, it's taken a hard hit and it won't protect you anymore.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey, you're in British Columbia, too! I'm in Vancouver 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum!

Sorry about your fall and concussion, that always sucks. Every time I've had a mild concussion, I just try to avoid doing anything that might cause me to hit my head again. Other than that, I usually go back to riding normally within a couple of days. The only exception I might say is if you are having lightheadedness or dizziness (which can sometimes last for several days after a concussion) I would avoid getting on any horse then.

I generally don't get nervous about getting back on anymore. I've fallen so many times that it's mostly old hat now LOL. Some level of nervousness can be expected of any normal person though. Just remember to breathe and remind yourself to relax.

As for the helmet, I've heard the same thing that you should get a new one after every fall. I can't really comment any more than that.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

smrobs said:


> The only exception I might say is if you are having lightheadedness or dizziness (which can sometimes last for several days after a concussion) I would avoid getting on any horse then.


I've got a lot of dizziness and lightheadedness. It's actually hard to keep my head up when sitting up and standing up is no picnic either. I'm taking a few days off work and taking it easy...I guess my brain got shaken up pretty bad!




> As for the helmet, I've heard the same thing that you should get a new one after every fall. I can't really comment any more than that.


Darn...I was really hoping I wouldn't have to get another one...But I guess I should to be safe...


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

From BC here too :wink: not very far from Vancouver!

What brand is your helmet, where did you get it and do you still have the receipt?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been lucky enough that I've never had a concussion (as far as I know). A couple of almosts though.

On the helmet front, I wore the same helmet for 10+ years up until recently. Granted, in that time, I don't think I ever really did more than bump my head. The only reason I replaced it was because I had two bad falls in the space of two weeks where I hit my head hard. My once white helmet was rather dirt and grass stained, which should give you a fair idea of how hard I hit. I replaced it after that because I was worried that old faithful just wasn't going to be able to handle the job much longer. So now I have a spiffy new helmet that doesn't have me look like an alien, and is black for less grass stains! (jokes on the last bit... or is it?)

Since you have a concussion, I'd say you hit fairly hard. I'd recommend getting a new one just in case, though it could very well still be fine. You don't have to get a new one after every fall though, that's ridiculous if you ask me, unless you have a money tree.

As for getting back on the horse, I have little doubt that you will be nervous to get back on. But like smrobs said, after a while getting back on doesn't bother you at all. My first ride after my 2 bad falls was easy, because I've fallen far too many times before. Just remind yourself that falling off is a part of horse riding - I think that the world refuses to allow anyone to have the fun of horse riding without the pain of falling off!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Another Canuck here, other coast though lol. 

I have had a few concusions in my 20 some odd years. To the point my doctor recently looked at me and said "Okay NBE enough is enough, you can not afford to keep beating your head off the ground". To which I blankly stared at him going "umm try telling that to my bratty mare" :lol:

My last one was when bratty mare decided that she had enough of the jumping and Mommy needed to do the jump herself first *eyeroll* Needless to say I made a wonderful lawn dart landing on my hand and seemed to have boinked my head after my hand took the impact. I didn't even realize I hit my head then looked at my helmet and there was a big scratch down the back of it, so apparently I hit my head. I got back on and finished my lesson as it was a clinic and I wasn't leaving mid way through a $100 lesson. 

Come to find out later after my friend made me go to emerg I had a nasty concusion and did some serious damage to my wrist. 

I do still get a bit nervous getting back on after having a serious fall and honestly, I would be scared if I _wasn't _a little nervous. Its a natural feeling and once you are back on you will be fine. Its just the whole process of swinging your leg over the saddle then you feel right at home and you get that natural feeling of being where you belong.

As for how long it takes to get back on, I follow doctors orders on that. If you have a bit of a black out I would take a few weeks as you made your brain kind of slosh a bit which likely caused a bit of bruising to your brain. If I have enough of a concusion that I had a small black out moment I will take 2 weeks off or so. Your brain is very important for obvious reasons so you need to treat it well!

As for helmet, yes it needs replaced. A lot of "brands" will actually give you a discount on a replacement helmet if the fall is before it expires. I would call them and see. 

I've never been able to send mine in as I seem to be lucky enough to go a decent amount of time between falls and my helmet is usually expired by that point, or I will just forget. 

Rest up and take it easy! And follow doctors instructions.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> From BC here too :wink: not very far from Vancouver!
> 
> What brand is your helmet, where did you get it and do you still have the receipt?


Cool, hi neighbour!  I actually ride in Delta but live in Vancouver.

The helmet is a Troxel, and I do have the receipt. I got it at Greenhawk, if you've heard of them, and I think they said it was actually under warrantee...


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG...Warranty. I blame the concussion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know that normal wear and tear...or falls, would be covered under the warranty. Only things like shoddy workmanship or materials. At least, that's what normal warranties are like.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Tracer said:


> My once white helmet was rather dirt and grass stained, which should give you a fair idea of how hard I hit.


Yup, mine has dots from hitting the ground. I wasn't actually sure I had hit my head, until I looked at my helmet and it's pretty obvious I did 



> Since you have a concussion, I'd say you hit fairly hard. I'd recommend getting a new one just in case.


I just realized my helmet was under warranty, so I will probably get a new one just in case. With how I've been feeling, I would be kind of surprised if I didn't hit it pretty hard. I've been dizzy/lightheaded and feeling heavy-headed since Saturday, as well as headaches in between, some nausea, and very sleepy...And my reactions are way slower and I just feel kinda stupid in general 



> Just remind yourself that falling off is a part of horse riding - I think that the world refuses to allow anyone to have the fun of horse riding without the pain of falling off!


Yup, I keep saying that falling is a risk you take every time you get on the horse. And it's fine, concussions heal, and the rest of my body is totally fine, if a bit sore. I just can't believe my first fall ended in a concussion!!! Crazy.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I don't know that normal wear and tear...or falls, would be covered under the warranty. Only things like shoddy workmanship or materials. At least, that's what normal warranties are like.


You're probably right...I'm not thinking clearly.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Another Canuck here, other coast though lol.


I'm going to hazard a guess and say you're from New Brunswick.  I went to university there.



> My last one was when bratty mare decided that she had enough of the jumping and Mommy needed to do the jump herself first *eyeroll* Needless to say I made a wonderful lawn dart landing on my hand and seemed to have boinked my head after my hand took the impact. I didn't even realize I hit my head then looked at my helmet and there was a big scratch down the back of it, so apparently I hit my head. I got back on and finished my lesson as it was a clinic and I wasn't leaving mid way through a $100 lesson.
> 
> Come to find out later after my friend made me go to emerg I had a nasty concusion and did some serious damage to my wrist.


Ouuuuuch. That sounds pretty bad. Apparently I just rolled and crumpled. Yours definitely sounds worse. :? But you lived to tell the tale! 



> As for how long it takes to get back on, I follow doctors orders on that. If you have a bit of a black out I would take a few weeks as you made your brain kind of slosh a bit which likely caused a bit of bruising to your brain.


I actually don't know if I blacked out, but I may have. I only remember right before and right after falling, so there's the possibility there. All I know is that I feel pretty cruddy, and standing up for long periods of time make me dizzy, and not having my head resting against something when i'm sitting makes me dizzy...It's pretty crazy. First fall, too.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Greenhawk will replace helmets for a discount if you've had a fall, they informed me when I was buying my recent helmet and didn't have the receipt ]:< not sure if it's all brands though, so bring your receipt in and see if they can get you a discount sticking with the same brand.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> Greenhawk will replace helmets for a discount if you've had a fall, they informed me when I was buying my recent helmet and didn't have the receipt ]:< not sure if it's all brands though, so bring your receipt in and see if they can get you a discount sticking with the same brand.


Oh, that's good to know! Thank you for telling me. Maybe I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

So, I just remembered...I was riding with a tiny saddle that was too small for me, so for the last lesson and the one before, I rode with a newer saddle (Wintek?). I was riding with the newer one when I had the fall, and the head coach said she thought it might be because the horse isn't used to that saddle, so he was fed up and bucked. What do you guys think? I'd really hate to go back to that tiny, uncomfortable saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes horses can misbehave if they are suddenly thrust into new tack...but I would think (and _hope_) that a lesson horse would be above that. If the new saddle was pinching or hurting him somewhere, I would feel better about it, but if the saddle fits, then, IMHO, that horse isn't fit to be a lesson horse.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

smrobs said:


> if the saddle fits, then, IMHO, that horse isn't fit to be a lesson horse.


It does fit him...I don't know what happened...He's normally very calm (sometimes too calm, if you know what I mean - usually needs some hard kicks!), and he doesn't spook easily or get upset easily, so it was very strange.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you had a concussion, the helmet is ruined. You should be overjoyed that you were wearing it because it probably saved your life. Hopefully you can get a discount on a replacement.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh, I hate concussions. You spend the first day thinking, "this ain't so bad" and then that sea sick feeling hits you on day 2. Hopefully yours isn't too bad. I had two bad ones both times being rear ended in my car. My horse one wasn't bad at all. My car ones lasted a good 4 or 5 days. If you don't feel queasy the next few days, yours was probably minor and you'll be good to go in a week. Otherwise, just give it a little more time. Welcome to the concussion club!


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh man, this has been almost 2 weeks of not feeling 100%. I feel much better now, but I'm so dang tired all the time!

FYI...Since there seem to be a lot of people from BC on here...Greenhawks does take helmets back after a fall, and you get a new one for $15. Not a bad deal. This might only be for the Troxel helmets, however.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Celeste said:


> If you had a concussion, the helmet is ruined. You should be overjoyed that you were wearing it because it probably saved your life. Hopefully you can get a discount on a replacement.


Sorry for not answering earlier. Believe me, I am so happy I had a helmet on. I am grateful for that every day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

kambrielle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum...I'm sure this question has been asked many times, as every time you get on a horse, you face the risk of falling off and getting a concussion...But because of the concussion I now have, searching through all the posts is literally too tiring on my brain, so I'm just going to ask!
> 
> ...


I feel you. In December, I fell of the young horse I ws training and got a bad concussion and a bleed in my brain. I also damaged my knee so now when I bend down they crack. It's gross!!!! I went back after a month of bed rest just to hangout with everyone and work. It was 3 months before I was allowed to ride again. It was supposed to be four though. I'm bad. I started out riding the sweetest horses at my barn. The first horse I rode was a Clyde cross named Strauss. He always helped me through tough times. I also rode a energetic mustang / paint cross named sassy. I was so nervous to ride again. But as soon as I got back on, I felt safe. Like all the nerves went away.( lol I just did poetry). My instructors took it easy on me. Yours should do the same. Once you sit on a horse, it's like everything's back to normal. When I got back on, and cantered and jumped, I felt like nothing had changed. I was the horseback riding dare Devil I had. Always been. I begged my instructor to let me jump huge and go without sturrrips. She said no. I got a new helmet. If you hit your head, your helmet is probably broken. T,his is something you can't feel, only see if you physically take it apart. I recommend. Getting a new one. A good brand is a good idea. I have a Charles Owen but GPAs, IRHs are good to. :lol: be safe and invest in a good helmet. Hope you feel better


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

kambrielle said:


> Oh man, this has been almost 2 weeks of not feeling 100%. I feel much better now, but I'm so dang tired all the time!
> 
> FYI...Since there seem to be a lot of people from BC on here...Greenhawks does take helmets back after a fall, and you get a new one for $15. Not a bad deal. This might only be for the Troxel helmets, however.


I got a new Charles Owen from greenhawk after my fall for like 40$. It ws the JR8 so worth like 140$. It's like a 60% off thing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Off track a bit here - glad you're feeling better - but you might want to look for somewhere else to learn to ride as putting a bad fitting saddle on a horse is negligence and doesn't fill me with confidence in the sort of place it is. A beginners lesson horse should NEVER buck.
I've gone back to my Charles Owen skull cap for general riding (I had a fractured skull some years ago so tend to be more careful than I used to be) I tried several helmets like the Troxel ones and they weren't as comfortable and didn't feel as if they gave as much protection.
Now you've seen how easy it is to damage your brain if you are going to spend money on a helmet its better to be sure its going to do the job to the very best it can


----------

